# swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen



## Carphunter_lukas (2. Dezember 2008)

hi 

wollte mal fragen ob sich jemand eine anleitung von einem einhänge bissanzeiger hat , hba mri shcon oft sowas versucht selber zu bauen es ging aber nicht richtig un im angelladen bei uns in der nähe kosten die 12.00 euro 
würde mich über bilder und anleitungen freuen 

mfg 

Carphunter_lukas


----------



## Froscher (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

was genau willst du jetzt bauen? einen swinger oder einen hänger?


----------



## Carphunter_lukas (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

ein hänger will ich bauen


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

Die kriegt man bereits für 1 €

Ansonsten

Draht/Büroklammer und ein Ü Ei


----------



## Carphunter_lukas (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

ich meine einen swinger ich war nehmlich gestenr im angelladen un die haben dort 12 euro gekostet


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*



Carphunter_lukas schrieb:


> ein hänger will ich bauen





Carphunter_lukas schrieb:


> ich meine einen swinger ich war nehmlich gestenr im angelladen un die haben dort 12 euro gekostet



Entscheide Dich mal

http://cgi.ebay.de/3er-SET-SWINGER-...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Carphunter_lukas (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

ich wei sdas bnerft aber ich habe mich entshcieden ein swinger will ich bauen


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

Gut, sage ja nichts. Schau Dir das von mir gepostete an, damit kommst Du günstiger weg als wen Du es selbst baust.


----------



## Carphunter_lukas (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

ich bin 13 un hab ncih soviel geld immer zu hand also wolt ich fragen ob es da aus alten sachen mman sowas machen könnte 
 gruß 
lukas


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

Einen Swinger zu bauen ist vergleichsweise schwierig, wen ich mir meine Wiggler von Ultimate ansehe würde ich von einem Nachbau abraten. 

Da das Geld bei Dir eher knap ist würde ich wirklih zum ÜEi raten, es erfüllt den Zweck des Swingers und kostet so gut wie nichts. Wen Du im Angelladen etwas stöberst kannst Du unter Umständen auch die billig Einhänger finden, die kosten wirklich 1 €/Stk.


----------



## Carphunter_lukas (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

danke für die tipps


----------



## Froscher (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

Hi,

würe dir auch zum Ü-Ei raten. Die Swinger von ebay sind nicht wirklich der renner.....nach einigen Ansitzen bricht der Kopf und dann kannst se wegschmeissen. Die Ü-Eier sind billig, halten lange und bei verlust ist es net schlimm weil du ja gleich wieder einfach eins bauen kannst, dauert keine 10 minuten#6

Außerdem kannst du in das Ü-Ei beim Nachtangeln ein Knicklicht reinmachen. Dass kannst du bei den Swingern auch nicht.

Und einen swinger selber bauen lohnt sich nicht, da es, wie gesagt,  ziemlich schwierig ist....aber wenn du es irgendwie schaffst, lass es uns erfahren...;-D


MfG#6|wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

Für was ein Licht im Swinger? Der Bissanzeiger leuchtet bei mir sowieso wie eine Ampel beim Biss, da muß ich nicht noch zusätzlich die Swinger beleuchten


----------



## Froscher (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

damit du einen fallbiss vom normalen unterschiden kannst..#6


----------



## KVP (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

Hey, 
sehr guter Konter !!!


----------



## fantazia (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

Cool wär ja sone Art Knicklicht was sich erst vom Licht des Piepers beim Biss auflädt und erst dann leuchtet.Mag kein durchgehendes Licht weil ich so wenig wie möglich gesehen werden will.


----------



## Katteker (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

Man kann sich durchaus Swinger selber bauen. Ob sie so gut sind wie gekaufte, lass ich mal offen aber zumindest als Notlösung gehts.

Du brauchst: Dünnen Holzstab, Blumendrat, Wäscheklammer, Wickelblei, dünnen Bohrer (Boilibohrer geht prima).

Das ganze wird dann so zusammengefummelt:




Die Wäscheklammer wird auch mit etwas Blumendraht befestigt.
In den Stab bohrst du ein paar kleine Löcher. Du kannst das Wickelblei verschieben und dadurch das Gewicht einstellen, mit dem der Swinger die Schnur runterdrückt. Wenn es an der gewünschten Stelle ist, einfach ein dünnes Stöckchen in die Löcher und fertig ist die Laube.

Den Swinger kannt du mit dem Blumendraht an die meisten Rutenhalter drantüddeln.

Die Schnur wird in die Wäscheklammer eingeklickt.

Das ganze ist definitiv keine optimale Lösung, aber als Notbehelft durchaus zu gebrauchen. 
Du kannst das ganze ja auch noch weiterentwickeln, einfach die Phantasie benutzen.

Die meisten Sachen müsste man zu Hause finden.


----------



## Froscher (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*



KVP schrieb:


> Hey,
> sehr guter Konter !!!


 



Danke:q


@Katteker


Der Swinger ist für ein paar Einsätze natürlich zu gebrauchen, aber, wie ich finde, keine Dauerlösung. Und ich hab die Vermutug, dass es Probleme beim Anhieb gibt und man die Schnur nicht aus der Wäscheklammer bekommt.


----------



## Katteker (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*



Froscher schrieb:


> Danke:q
> 
> 
> Der Swinger ist für ein paar Einsätze natürlich zu gebrauchen, aber, wie ich finde, keine Dauerlösung. Und ich hab die Vermutug, dass es Probleme beim Anhieb gibt und man die Schnur nicht aus der Wäscheklammer bekommt.




Als Dauerlösung zumindest in der Form wie ich ihn gebastelt hab auf jeden Fall ungeeignet. Aber man kann ja noch ein bischen seine Fantasie spielen lassen. Hab das gute Stück mal gemacht, als ich meine "richtigen" Swinger zu Hause vergessen hatte.

Das Problem, die Schnur aus der Klammer zu bekommen ist wirklich vorhanden. Aber da kann man die Feder etwas ausleiern bwz. bei ner Holzklammer einfach ein bischen was von den Backen wegschnitzen.#6

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man das ganze mit etwas Gehirnschmalz noch optimieren kann. Obs dann immernoch günstig ist, ist dann natürlich wieder ne andere Frage...|wavey:


----------



## Froscher (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

nabend,

:q! ....habe mir mal was für das Wäscheklammer problem einfallen lassen...

und zwar:

man könnte in einen sektkorken zwei stecknadeln stecken und sie so zusammenbiegen, dass sich die köpfe berühren

dann kann man die schnur einhängen und bekommt sie leicht wieder raus.

guckst du hier:

braun = korken
rot, silber = stecknadeln


----------



## Katteker (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

Hmmm, gute Idee.

In den Korken könnte man bei der Gelegenheit noch ein Loch bohren, den Holzstab dann in das selbige Stecken und schon hat man ne klasse Verbindung. Ich glaub ich muss Freitag mal wieder basteln gehen...:m


----------



## Froscher (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

:q ja probiers aus....schreib uns wenns klappt#6


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*



Froscher schrieb:


> damit du einen fallbiss vom normalen unterschiden kannst..#6



Wen interessiert das bitte? Biss ist Biss egal ob der Fisch auf Dich zukommt oder von Dir wegschwimmt...


----------



## Froscher (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

beim normalen biss ist die schnur ja straff und der swinger geht nach oben.

beim fallbiss hingegen erschlafft die schnur, der swinger geht nach unten, also musst du erst schnur aufnehmen, sonst ziehst du nen hohlen. 

MfG


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

Ähem jaaa... Das sieht man aber ob der Swinger nach unten abtaucht oder nicht... ferner merkt man das da kein Gegendruck ist...

Die Stecknadeln und der Korken sind auch ein Alter Hut 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1801447&postcount=19


----------



## Froscher (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: swinger Einhängebissanzeiger selber bauen*

ohhh|bigeyes|bigeyes hab ich hier im board noch nicht gesehen, kenne es nur von einem bekannten....sry

aber des is gut, dann kann man sichs besser vorstellen...


ja man siehts schon aber mit knicklicht einfach besser....und man muss nicht erst auf widerstand etc. prüfen. ist halt "sicherer":-D


----------

